# Blue eye?



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

That's a myth, like many others. I've even heard a myth that, if a horse has a blue eye, the eye is blind.  Confused, I believe, with moon blindness. And, of course, if an eye really is blind, the horse can tend to be a bit spookier on that side, but it's not a rule that applies to all blue-eyed horses. However, I read somewhere that horses with pink eyelid skin (more characteristic for a blue eye) are more likely to develop squamous cell carcinoma than those with black eyelid skin, so preventative measures should be taken.


----------



## BarrelJumper101 (Mar 14, 2016)

I didn't think it was true just curious on everyone else's aspect


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

BarrelJumper101 said:


> Someone told me that cuz our new horse has one blue eye he will tend to be a bite spooky. Has anyone else heard this?


I know a lady that is a Paint breeder that tells me this. But I personally don't believe it. I think she just has one mare that is a little squirrely and blames it on the blue eyes. But I have never read anything that suggests that would be the case. I've never owned a blue-eyed horse either but I would love to. :blueunicorn:


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Saranda said:


> However, I read somewhere that horses with pink eyelid skin (more characteristic for a blue eye) are more likely to develop squamous cell carcinoma than those with black eyelid skin, so preventative measures should be taken.


I do think this is true. I used to own a Paint (that actually had two brown eyes), but when he got old he had some funny lumpy looking stuff around his 3rd eyelids, so I assume that was cancer. He also had cancer inside his sheath and on his penis. :sad: For whatever reason, pink skinned Paints do seem to be more prone to cancer, even in areas that don't get sun!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

BarrelJumper101 said:


> Someone told me that cuz our new horse has one blue eye he will tend to be a bite spooky. Has anyone else heard this?


I've never heard this one. A friend of mine has a QH with one brown and one blue eye. She's not spooky. She ornery, but I don't think that's the eye


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm (Jan 18, 2015)

I've heard this before, but I don't think it's true. 

The BO has a Paint gelding with 1 blue and 1 brown eye, and he is one of the most easy going horses I've ever met. I've been at that barn for about 4 years, and I've only seen him spook a handful of times.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I think that is among the many myths out there. There is a mare with two blue eyes in my riding lesson and she is cool as a cucumber and is only 4 or 5 years old. Just like white hooves aren't as strong as black hooves, Arabs are all nutcases, etc. I'm sure many people have anecdotal evidence to support all of these, but they aren't actually based in fact and have been disproved.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

We bred a filly that had one blue eye and one brown eye, she was about as *not* spooky as a horse could be so I'd say its a myth


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

met enough blue eyed horses who were solid, and enough brown eyes horses who were nutts. its all a myth. heck our paint who has brown eyes and black skin around them can be spooky.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

My horse's pasture buddy has two blue eyes and is dull as a post.

Remember folks, the plural of anecdote is not data.


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

My paint horse with one blue and one brown eye was really spooky but after one season of summer trails mostly got over it. He is definitely spookier in general than my other paint (2 brown eyes) but I think it was prior training and personality not the blue eye. He also had a "bald face" and I had a few people tell me that horses with bald faces are crazy but *eyeroll*


----------



## dawnandduke2002 (Sep 28, 2015)

*Blue Eyed Duke*

I have two geldings who have both blue eyes. Neither of them are crazy and are the best horses i've ever ridden.


----------

